# Help reading blood labs please.



## penny337 (Apr 16, 2013)

CALCIUM 8.9 MG/DL (8.9-10.3)

PARATHYRIN.INTACT 34.6 pg/mL (11.1-79.5)

THYROTROPIN 4.734 uIU/mL (0.55-4.78)

THYROXINE.FREE 1.34 ng/dl (0.89-1.76)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE.FREE 2.1 Low pg/mL (2.3-4.2)

I have had Hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's for 24 years. Currently taking 175 levothyroxine.
Can you give me some insight as to what this lab work reveals?
Am I still Hypo?
So confused..


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome!

The thing that jumps out at me is your low Free T3 (TRIIODOTHYRONINE FREE). In my opinion, you need to add a T3 medication like Cytomel to your Levo to boose that Free T3.

How are you feeling? (I'm going to guess you feel hypo.)


----------



## penny337 (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't felt this hypo since being diagnosed.
However, I don't know if it's my thyroid, depression, stress or fibromyalgia.

Lots of confusion and concentration problems right now.
(i swear i use to be smart,lol)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think with your t3 being low, you can put part of the blame on being hypo!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

penny337 said:


> CALCIUM 8.9 MG/DL (8.9-10.3)
> 
> PARATHYRIN.INTACT 34.6 pg/mL (11.1-79.5)
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh! You are very hypo and I don't think you are converting well at all as you are on a high dose of Levothyroxine. Your FREE T3 ( Triiodothyronine) is really in the basement. Most of us like it at about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

Please read this.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You may benefit from addition of Cytomel (T3) or changing over to a dessicated porcine thyroid such as Armour.


----------



## penny337 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you!
The article in Breaking Muscle was great, I bookmarked it because I know I'll forget the explanation, lol.


----------



## penny337 (Apr 16, 2013)

FML! I really wish they (med community) would stop making me feel insane! Fine, I may have issues, (depression, anxiety, etc....) But, the SOB's have lied to me for the last time.

With the exception of last Nov. changing my levothyroxine from 150mcg to 175mcg, they told me all my levels were fine and all my lab work looked good. Due to a request from the VA to have a copy of my med records for the past year, I have found out different.
(I think. Help me figure out these labs, please. before I go back to my civ Dr and rip his thyroid out)

2/3/12
ANA Direct - Negative
T4 - 10.9 (4.5-12.0)
RPR - Non Reactive
Sedimentation Rate-Westergren - 8 (0-32)
C-Reactive Protein, Quant - <0.3 (0.0-4.9)

5/5/12
Anti-DNA (DS) Ab Qn - 1 (0-9)
Complacent C3,Serum - 102 (90-180)
ANA Direct - Negative

Antiextractable Nuclear Ag
RNP Antibodies - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)
Smith Antibodies - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)

Sjogren's Ab,Anti-SS-A/-SS-B
ANti-SS-A - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)
ANTI-SS-B - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)

Thyroglobulin, Qn - <0.5 LOW (0.5-55.0)
Antithyroglobulin Ab - 6278 HIGH (0-40)
*Siemens (DPC) ICMA Methodology
Antiscleroderma-70 Antibodies - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)
TSH - 0.466 (0.450-4.500)
Sedimentation Rate-Westergren -7 (0-32)
Creatine Kinase,Total,Serum - 54 (24-173)
TPO-Ab - 297 HIGH (0-34)
C-Reactive Protein,Quant - 1.1 (0.0-4.9)

11/27/12
TSH - 7.390 HIGH (0.450-4.500)
C-Reactive Protein, Quant - 0.3 (0.0-0.9)

3/5/13 
Thyroxine (T4) - 7.1 (4.5-12.0)

4/9/13(from VA)
CALCIUM 8.9 MG/DL (8.9-10.3)

PARATHYRIN.INTACT 34.6 pg/mL (11.1-79.5)

THYROTROPIN 4.734 uIU/mL (0.55-4.78)

THYROXINE.FREE 1.34 ng/dl (0.89-1.76)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE.FREE 2.1 Low pg/mL (2.3-4.2)

so lost, so confused.. am I reading this wrong or has everything been ok like he said for the past year?? any input greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

penny337 said:


> Thank you!
> The article in Breaking Muscle was great, I bookmarked it because I know I'll forget the explanation, lol.


You are welcome!


----------

